# Bman's U-Shaped Layout Design



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok I have revamped my table in a U shaped design, It's now 3 tables the outside ones are 90" x 62" and the middle table is 4'x8'. 

I have a question about turnouts and crossovers, I don't currently have any crossovers to experiment with this but it seems like in the Real Track Software I can use a 19° crossover for #6 turnouts and a 25° crossover for the #4 turnouts. Has anybody tried this? Do you use it in your layout?










I have a pic of something I threw together for my new layout this morning. I'm working with a clean slate here so I'm just experimenting right now. Give me your thoughts, be brutally honest, I'm not sure I like it all myself.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I like it!!!!!!!!!! I am going to "borrow" some ideas if you don't mind. My new layout is VERY similar. I have a 2 foot section that encloses the layout with a center access. I promise I will give you credit:thumbsup: - Thanks and this will help me

I have a new clean slate as well------------very excited!!!!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Go to it!!! Take as much or as little as you want, and I don't need the credit. Most of the time I feel like I have nothing to offer the other members of this forum, so I'm glad I threw something out there that was useful to someone else!!!


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

It looks pretty good to me but I'm really new at this so don't take my word for it.
I like that it has two complete loops and some switching opportunities too.

I can tell you one thing.
At least two people are gonna mention the reach and how far it is.
​


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

me and who else? That top right corner is gonna be impossible to get to.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Slightly difficult yes, but impossible, no I have long arms. I just made a little mock up of that corner. Put a few cars on the track and whatever I can't reach from inside the U I can reach from the outside edge. I gonna try it for now but I'm not all that worried about it because if I end not liking it I can make it so I have access all along the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I meant to ask you if you had access to the sides and top or if they were against a wall.
If you can get around the outside of the layout then reach wont be a problem.
​


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bman,
On your question about the switches and cross tracks, Yes it works and yes I've done both! Are you doing DC or DCC? I have a shinohara, code 100 double crossover and 2 single crossovers that I'm going to be selling soon!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Bman,
> On your question about the switches and cross tracks, Yes it works and yes I've done both! Are you doing DC or DCC? I have a shinohara, code 100 double crossover and 2 single crossovers that I'm going to be selling soon!


I run Digitrax DCC
Those crossings are kinda pricey I think, good quality though. I was going for the el cheapo atlas $6.99 crossings, it would match the rest of my atlas stuff.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops. My bad. I thought you were going up against the walls.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

haphall said:


> Oops. My bad. I thought you were going up against the walls.


No you are right, I would like to up against the wall, but if I have to I can pull it away from the wall, it would make things really tight though.

I changed the layout, I moved it away from the back wall about 6''. Plus i changed the yard. The only thing is now when i leave the yard i cannot exit right to the outside track. hwell:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok I think I like this one the best so far. Not sure about that yard lead, I'm wondering if it looks ok making the curve like that...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks nice. That's a lot of switching. Are you planning a massive industrial complex?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the new layout plans. Any backdrops planned? One down the middle and you could have some great scene changes.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Looks nice. That's a lot of switching. Are you planning a massive industrial complex?


I don't know about massive, but I would like some industry. I don't really have specific plans for where I want to put certain industries. I have trouble planning that far in advance. I guess I should start to plan what kinds of factories/businesses I want to put in. 



sstlaure said:


> I like the new layout plans. Any backdrops planned? One down the middle and you could have some great scene changes.


Yeah probably one day, it's one of those things that I've thought about but it's a long way down the road.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow Bman those two designs in post 11 and 12 are really cool. I really like #11 but the two lanes in the main yard are pretty short. If you replaced the two short one with spurs like in #12 that would hold a few more rolling-stock. Which ever way you go, it will be fun seeing progress done on this. Your little guy will sure love it. 3 Trains minimum running, plus yard work going on and all on DCC.
Can I come over and play too  :laugh:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Xnats said:


> Wow Bman those two designs in post 11 and 12 are really cool. I really like #11 but the two lanes in the main yard are pretty short. If you replaced the two short one with spurs like in #12 that would hold a few more rolling-stock. Which ever way you go, it will be fun seeing progress done on this. Your little guy will sure love it. 3 Trains minimum running, plus yard work going on and all on DCC.
> Can I come over and play too  :laugh:


You can come and play any time you like Stan, I would enjoy the company


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

OK so after running the layout for some time now I think I need to incorporate some changes. I want to go with a long arrival/departure track so I changed it up a little bit. Also, I think all the double crossover's I have look a little "bulky" (if you will) on my layout so I changed that to. I think having only one crossover, as in the case of my small loop on the left, will make for some interesting operating sessions.

I am modeling both the CN (GTW, DT&I) and the C&NW (CGW) and I would like to have as much of both road names on the track at the same time. While I don't strive to be all that prototypical (I use a lot of creative license) I don't want it to be too far out in left field. I was trying to find a way to store all the engines on the layout at once when I ran across this picture of a UP yard and they had all the engines parked in a row. Heck, if the UP can do it, so can I

I'm starting to get a feel of how the layout will operate and I'm brainstorming what Industries I'm going to put where. I'm hoping to try to accomplish a "sort of" interchange yard btw the CN and CNW. If it doesn't work out I can always change my mind.










I should be able to get that highlighted area to work out in real life, I didn't want to mess with it that much trying to get it right on the software


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Bman,
> I have a shinohara, code 100 double crossover and 2 single crossovers that I'm going to be selling soon!


CRAP!! I just bought a Shinohara double crossover (code 100)!!  But given the date of the post I'm guessing you sold it a while ago!


----------

